# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  تعرف على القدوه جلاله الملك عبدلله

## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

ينتمي صاحب الجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني إلى الجيل الثالث والأربعين وقد تسلم جلالته سلطاته الدستورية ملكا للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية في السابع من شهر شباط 1999م، يوم وفاة والده جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه. 



ولد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني في عمان في الثلاثين من كانون الثاني 1962م، وهو الابن الأكبر لجلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه وصاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة منى الحسين. تلقى جلالته علومه الابتدائية في الكلية العلمية الإسلامية في عمان عام 1966م، بداية، لينتقل بعدها إلى مدرسة سانت إدموند في ساري بإنجلترا، ومن ثم بمدرسة إيجلبروك وأكاديمية ديرفيلد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لإكمال دراسته الثانوية. 



في إطار تدريبه كضابط في القوات المسلحة الأردنية التحق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بأكاديمية ساندهيرست العسكرية الملكية في المملكة المتحدة عام 1980م، وبعد إنهاء علومه العسكرية فيها قلّد رتبة ملازم ثان عام 1981م، وعيّن من بعد قائد سرية استطلاع في الكتيبة 13/18 في قوات الهوسار (الخيالة) الملكية البريطانية، وخدم مع هذه القوات في ألمانيا الغربية وإنجلترا، وفي عام 1982م، التحق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بجامعة أوكسفورد لمدة عام، حيث أنهى مساقا للدراسات الخاصة في شؤون الشرق الأوسط. 

ولدى عودة جلالته إلى أرض الوطن، التحق بالقوات المسلحة الأردنية، برتبة ملازم أول، وخدم كقائد فصيل ومساعد قائد سرية في اللواء المدرّع الاربعين. وفي عام 1985م، التحق بدورة ضباط الدروع المتقدمة في فورت نوكس بولاية كنتاكي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وفي عام 1986م، كان قائدا لسرية دبابات في اللواء المدرع 91 في القوات المسلحة الأردنية برتبة نقيب. كما خدم في جناح الطائرات العمودية المضادة للدبابات في سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني، وقد تأهل جلالته قبل ذلك كمظلي، وفي القفز الحر، وكطيار مقاتل على طائرات الكوبرا العمودية. 

وفي عام 1987م، التحق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بكلية الخدمة الخارجية في جامعة جورج تاون في واشنطن العاصمة، ضمن برنامج الزمالة للقياديين في منتصف مرحلة الحياة المهنية، وقد أنهى برنامج بحث ودراسة متقدمة في الشؤون الدولية، في إطار برنامج "الماجستير في شؤون الخدمة الخارجية".

واستأنف جلالته مسيرته العسكرية في وطنه الاردن بعد انهاء دراسته، حيث تدرج في الخدمة في القوات المسلحة، وشغل مناصب عديدة منها قائد القوات الخاصة الملكية الاردنية وقائد العمليات الخاصة. خدم جلالته كمساعد قائد سرية في كتيبة الدبابات الملكية/17 في الفترة من كانون الثاني 1989م وحتى تشرين الاول 1989م، وخدم كمساعد قائد كتيبة في نفس الكتيبة من تشرين الاول 1989م وحتى كانون الثاني 1991م، وبعدها تم ترفيع جلالته الى رتبة رائد. حضر جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني دورة الاركان عام 1990م، في كلية الاركان الملكية البريطانية في كمبربي في المملكة المتحدة. وفي الفترة من كانون الاول عام 1990م وحتى عام 1991م، خدم جلالته كممثل لسلاح الدروع في مكتب المفتش العام في القوات المسلحة الاردنية



قاد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني كتيبة المشاة الآلية الملكية الثانية في عام 1992م، وفي عام 1993م اصبح برتبة عقيد في قيادة اللواء المدرع الاربعين، ومن ثم اصبح مساعداً لقائد القوات الخاصة الملكية الاردنية، ومن ثم قائداً لها عام 1994م برتبة عميد، وفي عام 1996م اعاد تنظيم القوات الخاصة لتتشكل من وحدات مختارة لتكون قيادة العمليات الخاصة. ورُقِّى جلالته الى رتبة لواء عام 1998م، وفي ذات العام خلال شهري حزيران وتموز حضر جلالته دورة ادارة المصادر الدفاعية في مدرسة مونتيري البحرية. 

بالاضافة لخدمة جلالته العسكرية كضابط، فانه قد تولى مهام نائب الملك عدة مرات أثناء غياب جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه عن البلاد. وقد صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية في 24 كانون الثاني 1999م، بتعيين جلالته ولياً للعهد، علما بأنه تولى ولاية العهد بموجب إرادة ملكية سامية صدرت وفقاً للمادة 28 من الدستور يوم ولادة جلالته في 30 كانون الثاني 1962م ولغاية الأول من نيسان 1965م. 

ومنذ تولي جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين العرش، وهو يسير ملتزما بنهج والده الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه، في تعزيز دور الأردن الإيجابي والمعتدل في العالم العربي، ويعمل جاهدا لإيجاد الحل العادل والدائم والشامل للصراع العربي الإسرائيلي. ويسعى جلالته نحو مزيد من مأسسة الديمقراطية والتعددية السياسية التي أرساها جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه، والتوجه نحو تحقيق الاستدامة في النمو الاقتصادي والتنمية الاجتماعية بهدف الوصول إلى نوعية حياة أفضل لجميع الأردنيين. وقد عمل جلالة الملك منذ توليه مقاليد الحكم على تعزيز علاقات الأردن الخارجية، وتقوية دور المملكة المحوري في العمل من أجل السلام والاستقرار الإقليمي. وقد انضم الأردن في عهد جلالته، إلى منظمة التجارة العالمية، وتم توقيع اتفاقيات تجارة حرة مع ست عشرة دولة عربية، وتوقيع اتفاقية التجارة الحرة مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، واتفاقية الشراكة بين الأردن والاتحاد الأوروبي، مما أرسى أساسا صلبا لإدماج الأردن في الاقتصاد العالمي. 

وشارك جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بصورة شخصية ناشطة في إرساء قواعد الإصلاح الإداري الوطني، وترسيخ الشفافية والمساءلة في العمل العام. وقد عمل دون كلل على تقدم الحريات المدنية، جاعلاً الأردن واحدا من أكثر البلدان تقدمية في الشرق الأوسط. كما عمل باهتمام على سن التشريعات الضرورية التي تؤمن للمرأة دورا كاملا غير منقوص في الحياة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية في المملكة. 

وقد اقترن جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بجلالة الملكة رانيا في العاشر من حزيران 1993م، ورزق جلالتاهما بنجلين هما سمو الأمير حسين الذي ولد في 28 حزيران 1994م، وسمو الأمير هاشم الذي ولد في 30 كانون الثاني 2005م، وبابنتين هما سمو الأميرة إيمان التي ولدت في 27 أيلول 1996م، وسمو الأميرة سلمى التي ولدت في 26 أيلول 2000م. ولجلالته أربعة أخوة وست أخوات. 

ويحمل جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني العديد من الأوسمة من الدول العربية والأجنبية. وهو مؤهل كطيار، وكمظلي في مجال الهبوط الحر بالمظلة. ومن هواياته سباق السيارات (وقد فاز ببطولة سباق الرالي الوطني الأردني)، وممارسة الرياضات المائية والغطس خاصة أنه قد تدرب على أعمال الضفادع البشرية، ومن هواياته الأخرى اقتناء الأسلحة القديمة.

على راسي؟!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مشكور واطال الله عمر ابو حسين

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكووور عمر

مضوع ممتاز

يا ريت يتم التثبيت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ولا يهمك يا عبدالله امنيتك رح تتحقق 

انا رح اثبت الموضوع 

ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا عمر 

الله يعطيك العافية 

و ياريت تحط صور جلالة سيدنا بوضوع دعوة لوضع صور جلالة الملك عبدالله 

وانا بكون ممتن الك

----------

